# Trill



## patandy (Jun 5, 2007)

could someone educate me on canary and bird feeds? does canary feed contain marijuana seeds?  is it cheap?  are there many seeds in a bag?  is trill sold in many countries (specifically  Canada)...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 6, 2007)

*What is Trill? *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 6, 2007)

patandy said:
			
		

> could someone educate me on trill? does trill contain marijuana seeds?  is it cheap?  are there many seeds in a bag?  is trill sold in many countries (specifically  Canada)...


LOL...trill is _*slang *_for good weed:laugh:!


----------



## patandy (Jun 6, 2007)

Is it possible to get good weed (trill) out of canary feed?  they have hemp seed in them and i have herd from some that some types do contain very good weed if you no where to look....by good weed i mean average weed considering you may get 50-60 seeds in a bag that costs 12 buckss


----------



## patandy (Jun 6, 2007)

yes....so does canary feed contain "trill".... educate!


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 6, 2007)

I've never heard of this?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 6, 2007)

patandy said:
			
		

> yes....so does canary feed contain "trill".... educate!


:huh:...Canary seed?!? Just by some reg weed and get some beans from that. Messing with bird seed you're going to end up with some wheat growing 	ROFL_!


----------



## patandy (Jun 6, 2007)

hey  so i just bought a bag of bird feeed and yes there are seeds in it i have about 50 right now and iv only sorted half the bag    i dont want to buy regular seed because of expense and i am planning on scattering half of them....i have herd stories of people getting crazy Columbian strains from bird seed!  ....i currently have about 10 very high quality seeds that were a gift so i dont need to worry about buying anymore qualities


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 6, 2007)

:d


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 30, 2007)

How are your plants coming along patandy?


----------



## pussum (Jun 30, 2007)

..what...why would they put weed seeds in bird feed if it is illegal to have that stuff on you? Wouldn't it like make you in violation of the law if an officer pulled you over and saw you had canary seed in your car that contained herb seeds.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 1, 2007)

bird seed does have cannabis seeds in it however they are supposed to be steralized.they were the only industry allowed an exemption by the dea ....look it up 

i doubt this person will show us quality plants however i may be proved wrong ...i have been wrong before


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jul 1, 2007)

I think that its a myth... they maybe be allowed to put seeds in there.. but how would they produce the seeds without breaking a law... HEMP seeds i can see being in there... i can get hemp seeds all day long from the hemp farm down the road... if anyone wants those.. ill go get some..


----------



## patandy (Jul 1, 2007)

They would purchase the hemp seeds from a legal seller for the purpose of bird feed.  Hemp seeds are extremely healthy for birds as well as people.  It is not illegal unless one germinates a seed (the law in Canada).  

I put 25 hemp seeds into a wet paper towel and waited. About 5 seeds sprung roots, they were planted.  The rest of the seeds seem to be dead.  The sterilization process of the seeds is done using heat, this process however is not 100%.

Out of the 5 seeds planted only two are female.  I doubt that the will produce quality buds however i grow for the pleasure of growing.  The plants appear to have sativa leaves however they remail to grow bushy!


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 2, 2007)

you wont be getting high off hemp


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 2, 2007)

patandy said:
			
		

> I doubt that the will produce quality buds however i grow for the pleasure of growing.



He's not trying to get high, WB. He grows for the pleasure of growing.


----------

